

Clever Logos - ComputerGuru
http://designshack.co.uk/articles/graphics/50-fantastically-clever-logos

======
ComputerGuru
Can an editor please change the title to "Clever Logos (Ambigrams and Optical
Illusions)"?

Thanks.

------
saw-lau
Some nice examples there, but for me there were just too many... I have to
admit I got bored about half-way through and clicked away.

Sometimes less is more to make a point?

------
sjs382
That first ESPN logo is a person smiling.

~~~
timmorgan
Thanks for pointing that out. I'd say it's the most subtle one on the whole
page!

